# Matt Cavotta question



## Ogre Magi (Apr 12, 2017)

This is one of my favorite humorous art pieces:Matt Cavotta's Unleash the Power of Ass
Spectrum Fantastic Art

IIRC the pic in the book Spectrum 12: The Best in Contemporary Fantastic Art was not actual pic and not the magazine cover it was printed on. Matt Cavotta once had the pic on his website and even sold me a hard copy of it delivered through the mail.

Due to some house damage in hurricane I lost the pic, I contacted Matt Covotta however he has lost track of the pic as well.

Does any one know where I can find the pic(not the magazine cover)  I am not using it for commercial purposes
I would just like to look at it again


----------

